
Ask HN: How to find part time work - fluroblue
Any tips for finding part time dev or data science jobs?<p>Everything I see in my area is full time.<p>Would my best option be to work as a freelancer?
======
cdiamand
My advice would be to network, network, network. All the part time
opportunities I've found have been through a friend's referral.

It's been essential to helping me balance my workload while launching my
latest project (we're doing our "Show HN" right now actually, haha).

Meetups, a night out at the bar. This stuff is all great if you have an
inclination for it. Just grab contact details from the people you meet and
stay in touch. Then the opporutnities will start to flow! Good luck :)

